# Just because he's purty :)



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

He sure is! Hope it was a major, and owner handled as well! Huge congratulations!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

lovely photo!
Are there any points awarded from the Owner Handled series? I was under the (possibly mistaken) impression that there are not, it's not considered a regular class.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> lovely photo!
> Are there any points awarded from the Owner Handled series? I was under the (possibly mistaken) impression that there are not, it's not considered a regular class.


No, you are right. Not CH points like winning Best of Winners. 

Winning the OH sporting group like I did - I think I had 30 points (not CH points). I don't know if that was in addition to the 5 points or whatever for OH winning the breed (meaning I didn't win the breed, but he was the top finishing owner handled dog). Those points will definitely get us on the Owner Handler list through next year to start with.

Small thing I was tickled about with on that day was the fact that we showed to this judge back in Sept. We literally left the obedience ring and had ten minutes to groom before heading into the conformation ring. I was flustered and totally messed up out there - and was first in the ring so it really was embarrassingly noticeable because I wasn't following the judge's directions out there for how many times he wanted us to run around the ring, how much of the ring, where to stop. OMG. It was bad. >.< So doing well under him last week was a big deal. 

@the picture - you can see why I don't pick his tail up when showing him in the ring. He tucks his butt just a little when I do that.

The thing that made my day was Beth Johnson pulling me aside and first asking if he was a Hobo kid and then going nuts about how much he looks like his great-grandfather. She said they have the same heads and faces.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, Kate, that's all new since Tito stopped showing, so I didn't understand how it works. He looks great!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@hotel4dogs - And not an excess pound of fat on him. Show dogs don't have to be fat dogs.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito finished fast with 3 majors at 67 pounds, and not an ounce of fat anywhere. Nope, show dogs should NOT be fat dogs!!




Megora said:


> @hotel4dogs - And not an excess pound of fat on him. Show dogs don't have to be fat dogs.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

He's so handsome and congrats on the win.


----------

